# My homemade sub-AU$200 CNC machine



## temper (Sep 28, 2008)

This is a bit cheeky I know but it seems to post a URL in another thread entirely I have to have made 10 posts, so I am posting some pictures of my modest CNC machine that I was able to build for less than $200 - the machine is based on Patrick Hood-Daniel's tutorial on buildyourcnc. I hope to use this machine to build a better one in the near future.


----------



## temper (Sep 28, 2008)

The machine is of MDF construction using aluminium angle rails, all-thread lead screws, and roller skate bearings.


----------



## temper (Sep 28, 2008)

The stepper motors are low-torque (for a CNC machine) 35 oz-in that cost only US$35.00 delivered for the three.


----------



## temper (Sep 28, 2008)

The electronics are all my own (simple) design and home built. I use a computer power supply (although I had actually bought a 24V 4 amp PSU which is no reserved for a different project) and they are all housed in an old computer case. I use car lamps to limit the current to the steppers, these also provide a visual indication of stepper activity.


----------



## temper (Sep 28, 2008)

One thing I learnt (as you can easily see) during the construction and testing of this machine is to NOT grease the lead screws - at least not before painting :nono:


----------



## temper (Sep 28, 2008)

Seems I can't upload videos yet (or at all) and as I can't yet post URLs (one post to go after this) I can't give a link to it.


----------



## temper (Sep 28, 2008)

I am mostly using TurboCNC with this machine.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Nicely done Gary!

When you can post a url, please do. I'd like to read the article.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

I too am looking forward to your videos and further details.


----------

